# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1970 Automodule promotional vehicle - photos

## Altair

1970 Automodule promotional vehicle designed by French engineer Jean Pierre Ponthieu.








Previously:

1968 Quasar Unipower mini car - photos
1942 L'Oeuf Electrique concept car - photo and video
1958 WFM Fafik microcar - photos
United Nude Lo Res car - GIF and video.
1978 Colani New RS concept car - photos

----------

KustomsbyKent (Nov 8, 2022)

----------

